# i hate convicts



## thlegend (Apr 4, 2004)

my friend had this convict in his community tank and it kept sturing up all the sand. he got pissed and gave him to me i was happy to add him to my cichlids that is until he started to ri[p up my live plants and eat them BAH LIL ASSHOLE


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kind of like when my wrasse that was harassing everyone harassed all of the fish of my friends tank too. (and then back to my tank where, surprise, more aggression). Tigers do not change their stripes my friend.

Water is wet, Heavy stuff weighs a lot, the pope is catholic, bears poop in the woods, and convicts tear up plants.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

and homer simpson drinks duff all the time
my brother is constapated
the kids on my street are evil
and women go through metapause
convict are a pain in the ass


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> my wrasse that was harassing everyone harassed all of the fish of my friends tank too.


 Say that out loud 10 times fast


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

convicts arent a pain in the ass. have you ever even owned a convict gourami-master









convicts are really cool fish. sure thay can be agressive but that just makes them better


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> convicts arent a pain in the ass. have you ever even owned a convict gourami-master
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Feed it to your piranha.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > my wrasse that was harassing everyone harassed all of the fish of my friends tank too.
> ...


 what a thread... that's funny, I guess I didn't say it out loud when I typed it!



> my brother is constapated


that is weird (and gross)



> convicts are really cool fish. sure thay can be agressive but that just makes them better


This is true. They just dig up plants, it's always been that way.



> Feed it to your piranha.


And this comment.... is so beyond getting old.









Well, I guess it's my fault this topic got wacky... just know that you're witnessing normal convict behavior, he's not an unusually bad convict.


----------

